# Your Favorite Fictional City?



## Sheema (Aug 24, 2016)

Whats that place in the Game of Thrones on the map where London should be ? Can't think what it's called...


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

Sheema said:


> Whats that place in the Game of Thrones on the map where London should be ? Can't think what it's called...


Is it Kings Landing?



Anyway, here is New York City in the 23rd century:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Cicely, Alaska*









http://s68.photobucket.com/user/Kin...006/thanksgiving2006046.jpg.html?t=1164517889









http://www.moosechick.com/OurTownXmas.html









http://natemat.pl/85269,telewizja-m...zyli-krotka-wedrowka-po-serialowych-lokacjach


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

Erengrad, in Kislev empire, Warhammer 









What I liked as a teenager about Warhammer Fantasy RPGs was the fact that each 
single background stuff was outrageously copied on real world civilizations. :cheers:


----------



## aartdamen (Dec 16, 2016)

Gotham and oz


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

Haven City from Jak and Daxter:


----------



## dminer (Jan 29, 2016)

RandomDude01 said:


> Anyway, here is New York City in the 23rd century:


23rd Century yet WTC2 still On Hold, talk about CGI artists being pessimistic :troll:


----------



## amalaroy (Feb 27, 2017)

i like delhi..it's amazing experience. many of antique monuments...


----------



## tongue_tied_danny (Nov 25, 2007)

Surf City

Because there's two swinging honeys for every guy...


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Final Fantasy XV's Insomnia City is great.


----------

